# Verknüpfung mit anderem Excel-Dokument



## BenötigeHilfe (7. August 2007)

Hallo, 

ich habe eine sehr knifflige Aufgabe von meinem Vorgesetzten für meine Praktikumszeit bekommen, nun bitte ich euch mir etwas bei der Lösung zu helfen.

Erst mal zur Erklärung:

Angenommen ich verkaufe 3 verschiedene Produkte

- Milch
- Butter
- Eier

Ich habe 25 verschiedene Kunden, die immer nur eines der Produkte regelmäßig kaufen. Also nicht heute mal Eier und morgen Milch, sonder immer wieder nur eines der Produkte. Deshalb habe ich die Kunden in einer Tabelle gegliedert:


Müller 
Kurz - B (Butter)
Danz

Schmidt
Naumann - M (Milch)
Herbst

Lang
Zulauf - E (Eier)
Meier

In einer anderen Tabelle stehen die Kunden, die Stückzahlen und die Beträge, die die Kunden pro Auftrag (Bestellung) zahlen.

z.B.

2,8 €		2		Müller 
1,4 €		1		Kurz 
4,2 €		3		Danz

1,3 €		1		Schmidt
3,9 €		3		Naumann
6,6 €		6		Herbst

12,8 €		4		Lang
6,4 €		2		Zulauf
3,2 €		1		Meier

Das Problem ist aber, dass die Bestellungen nicht immer in dieser optimalen Reihenfolge eintreffen, sonder es kann auch so sein, dass heute eine Bestellung rein kommt für Butter, danach einer für Eier und dann wieder eine für Butter…usw. Das erschwert mir die Aufgabe sehr.

Nun möchte mein Vorgesetzter eine weitere Tabelle haben, in der die verschiedenen Produktgruppen (M/B/E) und die jeweils dazugehörige verkaufte Stückzahl und den Umsatz pro Produkt steht.

Er möchte also den monatlichen Umsatz pro Produkt haben.

Also:

Produkt     Umsatz     Stückzahl
Milch          ........          .........
Butter          ........         .........
Eier             ........         .........


Mein Problem liegt nun darin, dass ich nicht weiß welche Formel ich für den monatlichen Umsatz für das jeweilige Produkt eingeben muss, sodass Excel immer wenn ein weiterer Kunde etwas bestellt und ich dies in meine Tabelle eingebe, den Betrag automatisch in die richtige Produktgruppe einordnet und in der richtigen Zeile addiert.

Ich hoffe das kann man so halbwegs verstehen, falls ihr noch Fragen dazu habt, werde ich euch die gerne beantworten. Bitte helft mir, oder gebt mir ein paar kleine Tipps. Vielen Dank schon im Voraus.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

BenötigeHilfe


----------



## larryson (7. August 2007)

Muss es Excel sein?

Wenn ja, dann würde ich das über eine Pivot Tabelle lösen. Die hätte den Vorteil, das Deine Kunden verschiedene Produkte kaufen können, das Du ohne weiteres Kunden hinzufügen kannst und das auch Deine Produktpalette erweitert werden kann. 

Meld Dich nochmal, wenn Du nicht weiterkommst.


----------



## BenötigeHilfe (7. August 2007)

hallo,

ich bin für alles offen. Habe jedoch noch nie etwas von einer solchen Tabelle gehört. Könntest du das vielleicht etwas genauer erklären? Das wäre nett,

vielen Dank!

BenötigeHilfe


----------



## larryson (7. August 2007)

Schau dir das Beispiel mal an, einmal über die Pivot Tabelle gelöst, einemal über die Funktion "Summewenn"


----------



## BenötigeHilfe (7. August 2007)

ahh, jetz hab ichs glaub ich verstanden. Ich probier das gleich mal mit meinen Daten aus und berichte dann, ob es mir etwas gebracht hat. Vielen Dank!!

Liebe Grüße


----------

